# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  نقل مباشر .. تمرين فرقة سودان المريخ اليوم الخميس مع الصور(حصري اون لاين)

## Ehab M. Ali

*المناسبة
تمرين فرقة سودان المريخ

المكان
الرد كاسل

الزمان 
الخميس 6 مايو 2010
7:45 pm

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نزول اللاعبين لارض الملعب بالزي الاحمر



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تمارين الاحماء

*

----------


## جواندي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 
مربوحة بأذن الله

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ما شاء الله  000 تبارك  الله

إنت يا  إيهاب وين  فى الأستاد

ولا المطار ؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حضورجماهيري مقدر للتمرين

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*والله يا ايهاب ربنا يحفظكم بس ضرب فى كل الاتجاهات الشكر ليك ولافركانو ولادارة المنبر كاملة 
وحقيقة خليتونا اون لاين فى اى حاجة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

المناسبة


الكمان
الرد كاسل





كمان ولا جيتـــــــــــــــــــــار
:101:
مشكورين يا انيق والله
:blb8:
جعلتمونا اون لاين بحق وحقيقة
:1 (10):
...
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حراس المرمي
محمد كمال 
مصطفي الكاملين

اللاعبين
سعيد السعودي
موسي الزومة
طارق مختار
غاسروكا
سفاري
احمدالباشا
بله جابر
مصعب عمر
راجي عبدالعاطي
فيصل العجب
عبدالكريم النفطي
استيفن وورغو
عبدالرحيم امبده
حمدالشجره
بدرالدين قلق
نصرالدين الشغيل

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المفاجئة

حصري منبر مريخاب اون لاين

مشاركة اللاعب


























عبدالحميد السعودي

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

كمان ولا جيتـــــــــــــــــــــار
:101:
مشكورين يا انيق والله
:blb8:
جعلتمونا اون لاين بحق وحقيقة
:1 (10):
...









هههههههه
الدوشة حاصلة
 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المفاجئة

حصري منبر مريخاب اون لاين

مشاركة اللاعب


























عبدالحميد السعودي





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر 

بدأت بشريات النصر تظهر . 

مشكورين ياشباب . بشركم الله بالجنة . 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المفاجئة

حصري منبر مريخاب اون لاين

مشاركة اللاعب


























عبدالحميد السعودي




انت جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى اجمل خبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر 

بدأت بشريات النصر تظهر . 

مشكورين ياشباب . بشركم الله بالجنة . 



النفطى ازيك مشتاقين ياراجل
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

النفطى ازيك مشتاقين ياراجل





حباب حارسنا وفارسنا . 

بالأكتر يامـــــــــــــــان ، أخوك تمام بس شوية رجفة كدا وتاني ماعندو عوجة . 

شكرا على السعال ياقلب . 

:1 (10):
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

* احلى خبر عودة ميدو 
 فوق  فوق  مريخنا  فوق  
*

----------


## Almothanna

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف)   

Almothanna, محمد كمال, ميدو1, مرهف, manooo, nona 


عل الناس بخير ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## nona

*هوبة يا وش السعد والفرح انا كان عندي احساس
ان ربنا حايراف بينا 
وعقبال 
"















كلتشي  يارب 
      اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*التقسيمة

اللون الاحمر
الحراسة مصطفي الكاملين
 العجب
وورغو
طارق مختار
الشغيل
حمدالشجرة
عبدالرحيم امبده
علاء بيت المال
سعيدالسعودي
راجي عبدالعاطي




اللون الاصفر
الحراسة محمد كمال
النفطي
احمدالباشا
غاسيروكا
موسي الزومة
لاسانا
عبدالحميد السعودي
بله جابر
قلق
مصعب عمر
نجم الدين

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بشرك  الله  بالجنّه  يا  إيهاب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تألق ملحوظ لكل من
وورغو وغاسيروكا وموسي الزومة

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أول أهداف الاحمر
بله للسعودي للنفطي
الذي موه وبطريقة جميلة
وفي الشباك

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الهدف الثاني للاحمر



عبدالحميد السعودي

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أول أهداف الاصفر
تمريرة جميلة من العجب لوورغو الذي اسكنها الشباك

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بشرك  الله  بالجنّه  يا  إيهاب



اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــن
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أمواج مكسيكية في المدرجات المريخية
وتشجيع داوي من الجمهور
منظر بديع

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ماشالله 
 الحارس محمدكمال يتألق

*

----------


## تينا

*اسلام لناس النقل المباشر
تسلمو مابتقصرو 
اخبارككم دائما حلوه 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ماشالله 
 الحارس محمدكمال يتألق





ماشاء الله مامحمد كمال لازم يتالق
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بشرك  الله  بالجنّه  يا  إيهاب








الله يديك العافية عمنا الزبير
 
*

----------


## africanu

*لعنة الاصابات تلحق حتي بمشجعين الزعيم

اصابة مشجع المريخ الجنيد في يده اليسري
*

----------


## africanu

*وارغو وثاني الاهداف في شباك محمد كمال
*

----------


## africanu

*مشجع المريخ كارلوس يتولي مهمة التشجيع
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

لعنة الاصابات تلحق حتي بمشجعين الزعيم

اصابة مشجع المريخ الجنيد في يده اليسري



حسبيى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*العجب وتهديفة من خارج خط 18 

يتصدي لها محمد كمال
*

----------


## africanu

*ابن كاربوني يشارك الان في التمرين

وتالق من وارغوووو
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

لعنة الاصابات تلحق حتي بمشجعين الزعيم

اصابة مشجع المريخ الجنيد في يده اليسري




لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
*

----------


## africanu

*عبد الحميد السعودي لم يستطيع تكملت التمرين
*

----------


## africanu

*كاربوني يطبق الان تمرين علي الكرات المعكوسة وكيفية التعامل معها
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, africanu, Almothanna

هلا وغلا 

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عبد الحميد السعودي لم يستطيع تكملت التمرين



لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
لطفك يارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*في تنفيذ العكسيات 

النفطي
لاسانا
قلق
*

----------


## africanu

*تعامل مع العكسيات بصورة اكثر من رائعة

من طارق مختار وكاسروكا
*

----------


## africanu

*لاسانا وتهديفة من خارج خط 18 سكنت الشباك
*

----------


## africanu

*كاربوني يخفي ملامح التشكيلة الاساسية بتبديل مراكز الاعيبين
*

----------


## الامين1002

*بالتوفيق للزعيم انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*خلال التدريب ركز البرازيلي على اللعب على الاطراف وتناقل الكرة بسرعة من الدفاع للهجوم 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

لاسانا وتهديفة من خارج خط 18 سكنت الشباك




في ظل الغياب الكامل لخط المقدمة :8hr: ، الحلول الفردية المتمثلة في التهديف من كل المناطق تمثل الحل الأنجع . 

اللهم انصر الزعيم . 

وفووووووووووووووووق . 
*

----------


## africanu

*راجي يضيع انفراد بالمرمى بطريقة غريبة 
*

----------


## africanu

*انتهاء التدريب الان 
*

----------


## africanu

*كاربوني يخضع اللاعبين لتسديد ركلات الجزاء 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="3;up;3;scroll"]فوق فوق مريخنا فوق [/marq]
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أفريكانو
يا أســـــــــــــــــــــــــــد

*

----------


## africanu

*على التركيز على التسديد من خارج المنطقة 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكور ياوجع . أمتعتونا والله . 

*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكورين يا شباب ربنا يحقق النصر المؤزر للزعيم 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*المتعه مفقوده يالمثنى اخوى 
يمين بالله اليومين دى المويه نضوقها زى مضروبين الملاريا
الله ينصرك يازعيم على التنجيم


*

----------


## nona

*ورد الينا الاتي من مراسلينا باستاد المريخ 
اولاً :  يعتزرون عدم متابعة نقل التمرين نسبة لانقطاع الكهرباء في الكمبيوترات المحمولة اي وسيلة الاتصال 
فلكم العتبة حتى ترضوا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*كاربوني يمرن اللاعبين على التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء بوجود الحائط الخشبي 
وتالق كل من
 لاسانا 
نجم الدين 
قلق
راجى عبدالعاطي
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

المتعه مفقوده يالمثنى اخوى 
يمين بالله اليومين دى المويه نضوقها زى مضروبين الملاريا
الله ينصرك يازعيم على التنجيم







والله صدقت يالمكاشفي ياأخوي .:z3lan:
راحت لينا عديـــــــــــــــــــل !!!!!!
الله كريم 

ربنا ينصرنا .
*

----------


## nona

*وفور انتهاء الضربات الثابتة اعلنت نهاية التمرين 
والجماهير تقتحم الملعب وتشجع اللاعبين وتحملهم على الاعناق 
وتؤكد دعمها ومسناتدها لهم في منظر جميل ومؤثر جدا 
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ورد الينا الاتي من مراسلين باستاد المريخ 
اولاً :  ياسفو من متابع نقل التمرين نسبة لانقطاع الكهرباء في الابتبات اي وسيلة الاتصال 
فلكم العتبة حتى ترضوا



الاستديوهات الرئيسية
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*شكرآ جميلا يا شباب جعلتمونا معكم بمفخرة الزعيم رغم بعدنا عنكم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

الاستديوهات الرئيسية



محمد كمال مساء الخير 
نان الاستديوهات الرئيسية عملوها لاشنو !
للمتل دا ( سد فرقة وكدا )
                        	*

----------


## nona

*كل اللاعبين غادروا ارض الميدان لتغيير ملابسهم ماعدا 
لاسانا 
مصعب 
راجي 
الذين لازالوا يتدربون على التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ورد الينا الاتي من مراسلين باستاد المريخ 
اولاً :  ياسفو من متابع نقل التمرين نسبة لانقطاع الكهرباء في الابتبات اي وسيلة الاتصال 
فلكم العتبة حتى ترضوا





شكرا للمذيعة من داخل إستوديوهاتنا الرئيسية . 

ممكن أطلب أغنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
:055:

بي الجمبة : 

سلام مطبوق  . 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
Almothanna, مانديلا-89, أبو علي, africanu, مرهف, السفاح المريخابي, احمد الحبر, ibrahim s, صخر, ودالبكي, ودالعقيد



مشطاغووووووووووون ياشباب .
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					



شكرا للمذيعة من داخل إستوديوهاتنا الرئيسية . 

ممكن أطلب أغنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
:055:

بي الجمبة : 

سلام مطبوق  . 



مساء الخير 
اغنية وبس قول اغنيات بس اهم حاجة تهدي الاغنية لي منو؟؟؟؟؟ 
ماتقول الليلة الخميس 

تخريمة : مثني
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*مجهود يشكر يا وهبة والأخوان
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تسلموا يا شباب امتعتمونا وافرحتمونا 
اتمني ان يمتعكم الله ليلة السبت مثلما امتعتونا وان يفرحكم رفاق العجب مثلما
افرحتمونا
ومتعكم الله بالصحة والعافية 
وبالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*شكرا شباب تسلمو واللة البنقولوا غالبنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الامير

*
*

----------


## ود الامير

*
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكراً للمجهود الرائع يا أبطال......
نعم الناس أنتم...بارك الله فيكم...
وحمداً لله على عودة عبد الحميد السعودى...
*

----------


## ود الامير

*بعد التمرين في مشهد غريب دخلت الجماهير الي الملعب 
وقد كان التمرين قد انتهي ... الا ان تمارين التهديف و
الضربات الثابتة لم ينتهي ... فقام المزيع في الازاعة الداخلية 
بلفت نظر الجماهير بأن التمراين لم تنتهي بعد وحث الجماهير 
علي الخروج من الملعب ... بالرغم من استجابة الجماهير للتنويه 
الا انه قد شوش وبشكل كبير علي اخر التمرين ....!!!
لـــــــــــيه كــــــــــده يا صـــــــفوة 
*

----------


## المعتصم بالله

*ماشاء الله وربنا يوفقنا يوم السبت
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكور يا ايهاب انا برضو كنتا هناك وعندي بوست مخصص
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله عندهم حق الجماهير شفقانة وعايزه تعبر عن حبهم للمريخ 
وكمان يالعيبه انتصرو بالبلدي ماتخزلونا
اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## محمد مدثر

*مشكوووورين يا شباب 
وبالتوفيق للزعيــــــــــــــــــم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*احب نجومك من دفاعك لهجومك

فرفرة يابطل
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*nona جيبى شاى عشان نستمتع بالصور والشاى مع بعض
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله الود فرفر ده مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالقه
*

----------


## nona

*تسلم يارائع يافنان
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*200 صورة قولو ماشاء الله

جيبو الشاي وكمان القهوة
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## تينا

*ياولدنا بسحروك اتحصن ما دايرين اصابات
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

200 صورة قولو ماشاء الله

جيبو الشاي وكمان القهوة



بت يانونا جيبى الشاى سريع وياتينا جهزى البسكويت والكيك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## تينا

*مريخ اون لاين في الصوره لو اللعيبه لابسه احمر تكون بالاصفر والعكس عشان نظهر 
وتسلم علي الجهد الخرافي
*

----------


## تينا

*بس كيك وبسكوت حاضرين 
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

nona جيبى شاى عشان نستمتع بالصور والشاى مع بعض



غالي والطلب رخيص ياود كمال بس مادايرن زول يبوظ لينا الاستمتاع بالصور 


تخريمة : كمان اجيب ليك استيم تفاح ياالوالي تيمك صاح :1 (50):
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*انشا الله متأهلين
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور ممتعة ياافريكانو يامتابع
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## welli

*بالتوفيق لابطال الزعيم
*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا انصر الزعيم 
وماالنصر من عند الله
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*تسلم ياباشا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*يا سلام يا سلام .. صفوة بالجد والله يديكم العافية يا شباب وبالتوفيق لدوسان المريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*مشكوووور يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## الصفوى

*افريكانو ايها الرائع شكرا جزيلا لك

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

افريكانو ايها الرائع شكرا جزيلا لك



 
الحبيب الصفوي

تســــــلم يارائع

لم نقم بالشئ الذي يستحق الشكر

انها اون لاين وكفي
*

----------


## asim saif

*ماشاء الله السعودي والشغيل كمان
                        	*

----------

